# Feeler bit



## lmahome (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm new here and would like to share a tip as my 1st post . I'm sure plenty of you out there already know this, if not here you go. You can use the straight part of a wire coat hanger with the end cut at a sharp angle as a drill bit. You can also use the steel wires that hold up insulation batts in the floor joists as a bit. These are good to drill down if you need a reference point to where you need to drill up into a wall for old work. Now don't kill me here this isn't always acceptable practice but when the situation is right these bits can save some detective time. Just a warning these bits work very well . They will make quick work of any thing in its way, such as other wires or the houses plumbing. So use the thing between your ears before you pick a spot to send it down. 
Well I hope that helped at least one of you. Nice to meet you all and I'll be around!
Nick


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

lmahome said:


> I'm new here and would like to share a tip as my 1st post . I'm sure plenty of you out there already know this, if not here you go. You can use the straight part of a wire coat hanger with the end cut at a sharp angle as a drill bit. You can also use the steel wires that hold up insulation batts in the floor joists as a bit. These are good to drill down if you need a reference point to where you need to drill up into a wall for old work. Now don't kill me here this isn't always acceptable practice but when the situation is right these bits can save some detective time. Just a warning these bits work very well . They will make quick work of any thing in its way, such as other wires or the houses plumbing. So use the thing between your ears before you pick a spot to send it down.
> Well I hope that helped at least one of you. Nice to meet you all and I'll be around!
> 
> Nick


 I escaped Mass [Boston+ Cape Cod 30 Years ago] Learned this trick Years ago . In a hallway run a piece of coat hanger wire in Your drill next to baseboard. THEN Bend a 2" right angle on 20 " of ground wire ,Run down hole. Now in the crawler the copper Lights up like a beacon with Your flashlight. 
Welcome aboard. Tool


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

welcome fellow Masshole


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i use a fluorescent yellow plastic rod (put down through the hole)
shows up even better since ive had the cataract surgery:laughing:
of course now i have very good night vision


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a Masshole-iolio-iolio-lio


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> I'm a Masshole-iolio-iolio-lio


I feel the Love :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get with the times for crying out loud...... High tech. http://ecmweb.com/contractor/first-edition-products-drill-spotter


----------



## mes2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

MassHoles... How many are on this forum...? I am one, Marlborough Ma.....


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

F off.  :laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Get with the times for crying out loud...... High tech. http://ecmweb.com/contractor/first-edition-products-drill-spotter



ohhh that new toy smell


----------



## snabin (Oct 31, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> To anyone interested browsing the 2005 NEC, here is a link to an online copy: http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_agreement.asp?id=7005SB&cookie%5Ftest=1
> Just click on _"I agree"_, then on the next page click on _"Open National Electrical Code® Softbound 2005 Edition (NFPA 70)."_


*heavy breathing*

Love me some new gadgets.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

God, I wish we were still on the 2005.


----------



## snabin (Oct 31, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> God, I wish we were still on the 2005.


It will only get worse. One day you will be saying "I wish we were still on the 2014"


----------

